# Rabbit Breeders/Best Place to Buy



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Its not often I venture over into the rabbit section but I am currently on the lookout for a bunny. I have quite a few questions so bare with me...

Firstly, where is the best place to get a Rabbit from if I were to get a baby, e.g good breeders? Other than that are there many rabbits in rescues? I would prefer a rescue rabbit than a Gumtree rabbit.

Secondly, are rabbits ok to live indoors all the time, provided they are given the correct exercise daily in a run?

Thirdly, are they OK around cats? I am potentially buying it for my girlfriend and she has 3 cats, would it be OK in a secure cage?

Finally, an essentials kit of what I need, other than the obvious hutch/cage, hay,food, bedding etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Its not often I venture over into the rabbit section but I am currently on the lookout for a bunny. I have quite a few questions so bare with me...
> 
> I'm sure you meant "I'm currently looking for a "pair" of rabbits
> 
> ...


My answers are in red


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Bernie. Yes a PAIR of rabbits just done a bit of further research! 

Are vaccinations expensive? Is it better to get rabbit insurance (if that is possible)?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Thanks Bernie. Yes a PAIR of rabbits just done a bit of further research!
> 
> Are vaccinations expensive? Is it better to get rabbit insurance (if that is possible)?


Vaccination costs vary vet to vet I'm afraid so it is best to talk to yours to find out what they charge.
hmmm rabbit insurance now that is a question :lol:

In my personal view insurance for rabbits is a complete waste of money because 1. Most conditions a rabbit is likely to suffer from aren't cover. 2. If by some chance the condition is covered, it will only be for a short time and then will be taken off so if the rabbit has a relapse you are no longer covered. 3. Even if everything is covered they will still find some clause somewhere that means they don't have to pay out 
Soooo what I do is set aside a bit of money each week that goes into a separate animal account, that way the money is there if needed 

I will say now bunnies are NOT a cheap pet


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah they do seem it in comparison to ratties! Just out of interest (if you don't mind me asking) how much do you pay per rabbit per vaccination?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Yeah they do seem it in comparison to ratties! Just out of interest (if you don't mind me asking) how much do you pay per rabbit per vaccination?


My vet charges £23 for Myxo and £28 for VHD but I have a discount so I never pay full price 

When the combi jab comes in I think it will be in the region of £30-£50 once a year.


----------

